# What is the best way/site to rent BCV points?



## 3kids4me (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm a little worried about renting Disney points from a stranger.  Is there any site that has a "review system" or some way of making sure everything goes smoothly?  The Disboard seems like too big of a community...

Thanks for any help!!

Sharon


----------



## craftemp (Mar 4, 2009)

*Disney BCV*

[Advertising is not allowed in the TUG forums. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 4, 2009)

Try mouseownwers.com


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 4, 2009)

3kids4me said:


> I'm a little worried about renting Disney points from a stranger.  Is there any site that has a "review system" or some way of making sure everything goes smoothly?  The Disboard seems like too big of a community...
> 
> Thanks for any help!!
> 
> Sharon



agreed but because it is so big sometimes you can find deals there.


----------



## jamstew (Mar 5, 2009)

I rented three times from two different people on disboards without a problem before I purchased. There's always going to be a risk, regardless of where you find the points to rent. You can ask for references, which I did.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 18, 2009)

*Owner Rental vs. RCI exchange*

RCI members (non DVC owners) pay a $95 fee to disney when they travel via exchange. 

Do guests (rentees) of DVC owners pay this fee also?

Thanks


----------



## littlestar (Mar 18, 2009)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> RCI members (non DVC owners) pay a $95 fee to disney when they travel via exchange.
> 
> Do guests (rentees) of DVC owners pay this fee also?
> 
> Thanks



No. There is no $95.00 fee when a DVC member makes a reservation with their DVC points.


----------



## icydog (Mar 19, 2009)

Try Redweek. Look under Disney and all the resorts will show up. Also My Resort Network has a few DVC resort rentals listed.


----------

